# Phalaenopsis problem...



## biothanasis (Mar 30, 2008)

Hello all,

I was wondering if there is any possibility to save a phalaenopsis when all leaves are gone and a reasonable number of roots is ok.... Does anyone have any idea of what to do...? The plant arrived with one leaf attached to it and it was rotten. I got a refund but I thought to give it a try...


----------



## MoreWater (Mar 30, 2008)

Al of Leesburg (he grows many phals) pointed at one such phal on his bench a couple of years ago. He watered it (avoiding the crown) as if it were fine, and it managed to put out leaves. So it is a possibility....


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

yes I think it is possible. I have one doing that now....phal philippinensis, a tiny leaf is coming


----------



## Corbin (Mar 30, 2008)

Give it a shot.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 31, 2008)

biothanasis said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I was wondering if there is any possibility to save a phalaenopsis when all leaves are gone and a reasonable number of roots is ok....




Yes, there surely is! Here one example of several, I experienced: Phal. stuartiana => tiny new growth appearing aside of the old rotten one! (has grown to normal size leave since then )
Jean


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 31, 2008)

JeanLux said:


> Yes, there surely is! Here one example of several, I experienced: Phal. stuartiana => tiny new growth appearing aside of the old rotten one! (has grown to normal size leave since then )
> Jean



I agree!

Just keep it moist not wet.

Ramon


----------



## philoserenus (Mar 31, 2008)

ya considering lots of these guys also photosynthesis through their roots, as long u still a good sized root mass behind. never hurts to give it a try ^^


----------



## Candace (Mar 31, 2008)

Phals. are known for producing basal keikes after crown rot. The real question is do you want to use prime growing space for a plant that will take years to reach it's full potential if ever. I can't remember who did the study, but I remember reading that phals have sort of a "growing memory" and those that have suffered severe set-backs such as this tend to never bloom as nicely or have the same size/amount of blooms as a plant that hasn't had such a set-back. Anyone remember seeing a study on this?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 31, 2008)

Most of us who don't have a gh or tremendous orchid resources are willing to sphag-n-bag or use other methods to keep the few plants we have. Go for it, and Good Luck.


----------



## Candace (Mar 31, 2008)

> Most of us who don't have a gh or tremendous orchid resources are willing to sphag-n-bag or use other methods to keep the few plants we have. Go for it, and Good Luck.



The study focused on phals. only.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello all,
I like the way you think and I will give it a try..., come what may!!!! I am as optimistic as you sound and maybe faith is on my side (and the plant's)... 

Thank you all... 

Regards


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 31, 2008)

i've had a few phals that did that, and I used some of the copper compound in lanolin coated around the crown and that worked for most of them. One grew back so quickly that after a year you can't see the old crown. You could also try tons of cinnamon around and in the crown, or some hydrogen peroxide in the leaves of the crown after picking away as much of the bad tissue as you can.


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 1, 2008)

Thank you cnycharles...  For the time being I have it potted in some lekka and I water-spray daily the roots with caution... Thank you again.

Take care, Thanasis


----------

